# FNA Tommorrow



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, tommorrow 9/20, is the big day for my FNA Biopsies. I am starting to get really nervous now. I have never had this done or know anyone that has and unsure how uncomfortable it is going to be. I have three nodules and three enlarged lymp nodes of concern.

I have been feeling really bad this past week. If I am sitting and doing nothing, I am freezing to death but if I go outside or doing any type of cleaning or cooking I start sweating to death. I have lost my appetite again and have to make myself eat something everyday. I hurt all over, splitting headache and oh so tired and sleepy.

I will be so glad to get the results from this and see what my endo's next plan of action is for me.

Can anyone tell me if this is very painful and all?

Thanks to everyone for being here for us!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Well, tommorrow 9/20, is the big day for my FNA Biopsies. I am starting to get really nervous now. I have never had this done or know anyone that has and unsure how uncomfortable it is going to be. I have three nodules and three enlarged lymp nodes of concern.
> 
> I have been feeling really bad this past week. If I am sitting and doing nothing, I am freezing to death but if I go outside or doing any type of cleaning or cooking I start sweating to death. I have lost my appetite again and have to make myself eat something everyday. I hurt all over, splitting headache and oh so tired and sleepy.
> 
> ...


Hi there. Well, the big day has come. I never had an FNA but others here have so I hope they show up before tomorrow to be supportive of you and give some helpful information.

Meanwhile, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for tomorrow. And keep my fingers crossed too!

Hugs,


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I had a FNA in July. You will do just fine! 

They will give you a shot to numb the area and then use an ultrasound to guide the biopsy needle. My advice is to not look at the needle before they insert it if you are prone to get queasy. :winking0014: You can watch the ultrasound screen. I looked b/c I'm just curious by nature and asked a lot of questions. LOL! My doctor inserted the biopsy needle in a few places to see where I was the most numb, it doesn't hurt, but is a pricking feeling. Then you feel pressure as the needle goes in. He will move it up and down into the nodule a few times to get a sample. It's not super painful, but not the most fun experience. It's over *very* quickly. I told my hubby that on a scale of 1 - 10 with childbirth being a 10, the FNA was about a 1.

I wish you the best and pray the results are favorable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for your comments and info. I especially thank you for your thoughts and prayers and for being here for me during this time.

It is just really hard for me because I have to go thru this alone as I have no one available to go with me. But I know I will make it just fine, just scared of the unknown.

Also the u/s tech told me they would not be numbing my neck so that is what I think has me so nervous.

Again, thanks and I will talk to you all soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Thanks so much for your comments and info. I especially thank you for your thoughts and prayers and for being here for me during this time.
> 
> It is just really hard for me because I have to go thru this alone as I have no one available to go with me. But I know I will make it just fine, just scared of the unknown.
> 
> ...


Hope all went well and guess what? Sometimes numbing the neck is worse than the FNA.

Will be anxious to hear all about your day, hope you got home safely and bless your little heart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I am home from my FNA. It was no picnic but bearable. My endo had to stick me 12 times (7 on right nodule and 5 on left nodule), she was trying to get good samples.

She was having a hard time getting the samples. She said the nodules were solid and calcified and she had not suspected they were this bad. We are hoping she got enough. She said my neck is going to be bruised and sore for a few days. She would only continue if I said I could tolerate another stick. I told her to do what she needed as I wanted her to get enough of the samples for the testing.

She said they would be sent to a pathologist in Alabama that specializes in the thyroid.

I now will wait until next Monday (9/27) to get the results.

Thanks everyone for being here for me!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Well I am home from my FNA. It was no picnic but bearable. My endo had to stick me 12 times (7 on right nodule and 5 on left nodule), she was trying to get good samples.
> 
> She was having a hard time getting the samples. She said the nodules were solid and calcified and she had not suspected they were this bad. We are hoping she got enough. She said my neck is going to be bruised and sore for a few days. She would only continue if I said I could tolerate another stick. I told her to do what she needed as I wanted her to get enough of the samples for the testing.
> 
> ...


We are here for you big-time. My goodness; well................dang good thing you are doing this. I hate to hear they are solid and calcified. But we will know more when the pathologist makes his/her report.

Until then, I am saying a prayer for you and sending white light and good Karma your way!

Sorry you had to go through all those "sticks!" You are a brave woman! And strong!

hugs,


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I really need all the prayers I can get at this time and all the time.

My neck is really sore and bruised from the FNA today. It even hurts to swallow.

My endo said this would happen and would last for a few days. It's not unbearable just aggravating.

I never thought the thyroid would cause me so many problems. I am so glad that I went to an endo and not just continued with my MD. At least I feel as though we are moving forward and she is working with me to find all problems and maybe soon I will feel human again.

I am like everyone of us, I just want to feel good again and be able to do everyday things again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Thanks so much! I really need all the prayers I can get at this time and all the time.
> 
> My neck is really sore and bruised from the FNA today. It even hurts to swallow.
> 
> ...


Ice, ice and more ice. That will help the pain!! {{{{kayheard}}}}

Hoh, boy. That thyroid is a monster!!! Who would have thunk it?


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

I feel to ur pain I had mine done today and I got stuck 10 times because they had to do samples twice. I am still very sore. I am crossing my fingers for u


----------



## LilDixie (Sep 23, 2010)

I understand your concern for sure.... I had one done a week ago on Wednesday, then back two days later for two more. I hate your nervous. Although many told me "No worries", I did not believe it til I went thru it. It was not that bad at all....very kind doctor who helped ease me. I think the waiting game is the worse. I did find out one result last week. Benign- Uniformed follicular cells with some thin collid. Non the less, no malignancy. Benign adenoma. Still not sure what all that means- but banking on it being benign. I will find out my other results tomorrow, when I go into the doctor...waiting is worse than the FNA...

Good luck- and thoughts and prayers are with you


----------

